

The Physics of Popcorn - percept
http://www.nytimes.com/video/science/100000003510016/the-physics-of-popcorn.html

======
nvivo
This is certainly not the first time someone does this. I remember a guy here
in Brazil about 15 or 20 years ago showing the same thing. I doubt he was the
first even then. Lots of things got lost before the internet was common.

